# What plants are best for bettas?



## PhischAndChips (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel like a total noob for asking this, but I've never had live plants before and I would like some to help me keep the water clean (plus I think that my fish would much rather prefer those to the plastic ones. The wanting of real plants is also partially because dear Mr. Phisch sliced his tail to ribbons with one plant that apparently he was rubbing up against or something)
So if you could help me, that would be super awesome. Thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi there!
if you can tell me your lighting tank and tank size I may be able to recommend other good plants for you that is good for your water~

To grow plants, a 6500k light similar is needed ^_^


----------



## Koraj66 (Mar 16, 2013)

I would go with Java Fern, easy to grow and low light.


----------



## PhischAndChips (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I have natural sunlight, and I'll be moving to Kentucky at the end of August, so I don't really know what the lighting situation will be when I move into the dorms there. I have one 10 gallon that's staying here and some two gallons.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

natural sunlight is good, but if you dont have access to a window or if you need to move your tank away from the window to avoid summer heat, you will need to invest in 6500k lighting. this can be a student lamp or if you have a standard hood, simply change the cfl lights.

I looked at your location and was accused of being a stalker?
I dont know where you are in the world, but if you are in the US, home depot sells clamp lamps for $7. A 6500k 23w bulb will cost you about $4. 

Now for plants, I would recommend for you to try out water wisteria, it grows really pretty leaves that are largeish.

As a stem plant it takes up nutrients quickly and keeps the water cleaner


----------



## PhischAndChips (Feb 8, 2013)

I apologize for that XD I live in Wisconsin, so all of my tanks are away from the window right now so my poor fishies don't turn into little popsicles.
Thank you both very much. I will look into Java Fern and Water Wisteria and invest in a lamp.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I personally love anubius, mine is doing fairly well compared to some of my other plants.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely wisteria, as aokashi suggested. I love mine. XD
Floaters are also great for water quality, my favourite is frogbit.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Cambomba is actually hard to keep up with in my tank. Given even a bit of light, it grows very easily.


----------



## kulain (Jan 17, 2013)

water sprite is really easy to grow, mine grows like crazy and you can float it for a perch for your betta. 

banana plants are another good one, they have a platform like leave for betta to rest on the surface and they are pretty hardy.


----------

